# Routing MDF Question



## dadsalmon (Sep 26, 2004)

It is my understanding that MDF is hard on router bits. I am considering doing a raised panel door with this material, using the Oak-Park system. Has anyone had any experience with this or any suggestions?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bj has made them out of mdf and it works well if it is going to be painted. Multiple passes is the key and let the bit cool down and do not over work it. It is hard on bits ... it's fairly abrasive since it's made from woodfibers and sawdust and glue. the best mdf is the very ligh sandy tannish colored if you can get it. The darker stuff is more fiberish but will still work. Hope this helps.

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dadsalmon

Yes MDF is hard on router bits but MDF works very well for raised panel doors But you need to make more than one pass on the stock, the last pass is one that will give you the nice look to the door (smooth to the touch) ..last pass less than 1/64" ....

The ones below are MDF stock....it's not a true raised panel door but it's made the same way but with a small panel bit...

Just a note,, if you are thinking about making panel doors you may want to look at the bits below,,,they are made for MDF stock, and all you need is a door template to make them...If you want to see what they look like once they are done and painted, just ask and I will post a snapshot of a pair of them and the cabinet...they are real easy to make and are fun also.. 


http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1681
http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1674

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2007/Main/463

=======

You can also use your brass guides and the bits below to do the same thing ,it'a a bit cheaper if you have the brass guides on hand  //

1 1/2" ▼ guides
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BG-BGST-&product=BG034
1 3/16" ▼ guides
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1637

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2007/Main/481
=========





dadsalmon said:


> It is my understanding that MDF is hard on router bits. I am considering doing a raised panel door with this material, using the Oak-Park system. Has anyone had any experience with this or any suggestions?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not even going to attempt to equal, let alone beat that one Bj. it looks quite perfect.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Harry

Harry " Remove errors caused by cat jumping on desk" hahahahahahahahah LOL

Is that something like my dog eat my home work ..  


================


harrysin said:


> I'm not even going to attempt to equal, let alone beat that one Bj. it looks quite perfect.


----------



## dadsalmon (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks guys. Nice job on those doors Bob. I only want to make one closet door that is a custom size, so maybe that won't be too hard on the bits. I got the Oak Park raised panel accessory from a friend of BrianS with the bits. I will be painting this one door white to match other three. Most of the MDF I've seen is primed white. I will attempt some bi-fold doors and another small set probably using a combination of fir and hemlock. Finished with maple stain they will pass for Oak. Rich


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks Harry
> 
> Harry " Remove errors caused by cat jumping on desk" hahahahahahahahah LOL
> 
> ...


Well Bj., you're going to have chronic indigestion after eating you're words! Here is the culprit.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

That cat would not be a problem if you didn't have a mouse on your desk


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I don't think that is a cat  looks like a mountain lion just stopped by for a meal. 
big sucker , that can spell  how long did it take to teach him to type  

=========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks dadsalmon

MDF is fun stuff to work with 

One thing thats nice about MDF it's hard to put burn marks on it unlike real wood , the only that you will see when the bit gets dull is that it's harder to get it by the bit without pushing a bit harder...

besure a post a snapshot after you have it done. 

====


dadsalmon said:


> Thanks guys. Nice job on those doors Bob. I only want to make one closet door that is a custom size, so maybe that won't be too hard on the bits. I got the Oak Park raised panel accessory from a friend of BrianS with with the bits. I will be painting this one door white to match other three. Most of the MDF I've seen is primed white. I will attempt some bi-fold doors and another small set probably using a combination of fir and hemlock. Finished with maple stain they will pass for Oak. Rich


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey, Harry; How do hair-balls and sawdust taste? hahahaha

Neal


----------



## Wood Dog (May 7, 2007)

First off,nice doors!!! Second,how do You finish The MDF doors?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Wood Dog

Thanks

The norm is paint them,, they don't take stain well, you can use clear coat but it will look blotchy  plus the cut from the router bit is like seeing the end grain on normal wood...it's hard to seal.... 


===============




Wood Dog said:


> First off,nice doors!!! Second,how do You finish The MDF doors?


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> . . . plus the cut from the router bit is like seeing the end grain on normal wood...it's hard to seal....
> =


I've always had pretty good luck sealing edges of MDF with sandable primer.
Just saw another idea in Workbench mag.
- mix thin plain white glue with water 1:1
- spread with foam brush
- when dry (about an hour) sand with 180 grit
Haven't tried it yet -- but it sounds interesting.

And yes-- all of this assumes you are painting - not staining.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cowboy

THanks I will give that a try next time I do some more doors and frames ,,I don't seal MDF the norm just a light sanding and the 2 or 3 coats of spray paint does the job the norm...I use Latex Enamel because it easy to clean up... 


=======


----------

